# NAGA Event



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Received a flyer the other day for this event. It takes place November 23 & 24, 2002 in Bayonne, New jersey. Is anyone planning on going?
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Is that your team.
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

Im part of it


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Good Luck in advance.
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Hopefully some more championships for us


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><


----------

